# Sodium Percarbonate



## spog (28/6/05)

e,nin all, can anyone tell me where i can if possible get hold of sodium percarbonate in bulk,obviously not too large but buying it in the 25 gram packets can be costly. cheers spog <_<


----------



## Hoops (28/6/05)

Have you tried the search function?????

Sodium percarbonate is NAPISAN
Go buy 500g of unscented homebrand (it's stronger) napisan - great stuff

Hoops


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/05)

Yep...

Home brand Napisan will clean like nothing you have ever seen.

I use it to soak cubes and ferms and they come out cleaner than when they are new. And it removes the smell.


----------



## vlbaby (29/6/05)

Is napisan ok as just a cleaner? or can it be used to sterilise also?
I thought it was only a cleaner.

vlbaby.


----------



## Plastic Man (29/6/05)

The Aldi brand "Napisan" is also a good cheap option.


----------



## pint of lager (29/6/05)

I don't think much would survive a good dose of napisan, but it has to be rinsed off thoroughly, and the surface being cleaned will end up at the same level of sanitation as your rinse water.


----------



## Airgead (29/6/05)

vlbaby said:


> Is napisan ok as just a cleaner? or can it be used to sterilise also?
> I thought it was only a cleaner.
> 
> vlbaby.
> [post="65326"][/post]​



Its original function was to get the crap off nappies and make them safe to use again. Its a sanitiser all right. If it can kill the bugs in a load of baby poo it can kill the bugs in a fermenter...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## chiller (29/6/05)

Airgead said:


> vlbaby said:
> 
> 
> > Is napisan ok as just a cleaner? or can it be used to sterilise also?
> ...


 Although Sodium Percarbonate will certainly make a nappy safe for a tender bum it is not the ideal sanitiser for homebrewing. 

It is next to the ideal cleaner though.

It is a very strong alkali so must be rinsed with tap water or whatever method you choose before it is acceptable to add your wort to.

I have measured a very high pH of a SP solution used to clean a fermenter at around 11+ whereas out of the kettle the wort you have made is around 5.2 - 5.5. Any residual SP will have a minor affect if not rinsed properly. And there in lies the problem as you then defeat the real sanitation you had prior to rinsing with tap water.

I fill a fermenter with a cap full of SP [BiLo brand] and 30 litres of water and let it stand for 2 - 4 hours. I drain that -- rinse -- and then use a phosphoric based sanitiser that is no rinse. The residual sanitiser is perhaps 20 - 40 ml or less, and has no detrimental affect on the wort.

By all means use Sodium Percarbonate as a cleaner [it is in my opinion the best -- other than hot caustic -- which is too dangerous for home use] but in a brewing situation there are other bugs other than baby shit to consider.

Then sanitise with a true brewing sanitiser.

Steve


----------



## sosman (29/6/05)

Why would you buy napisan when you can buy 100% sodium percarbonate (except for the fact that you might need to buy 25 kg)?

It's a bargain considering the missus uses more of it than me so it goes on the household budget and doesn't cut into my brewing bugdet.

From memory, napisan is only around 25-33% sodium percarbonate so you are paying big bucks for it that way. Also it contains perfumes and other stuff which the "real thing" doesn't.


----------



## Tim (29/6/05)

I use a laboratory cleaner called 'pyroneg' for cleaning. It is 98% alkaline salts and works a treat. Apparently it is used for steralising surgical equiptment, but i always give a good rinse and then sanitise with iodophor.


----------



## Ross (29/6/05)

sosman said:


> Why would you buy napisan when you can buy 100% sodium percarbonate (except for the fact that you might need to buy 25 kg)?
> 
> It's a bargain considering the missus uses more of it than me so it goes on the household budget and doesn't cut into my brewing bugdet.
> 
> ...



Where do you get from sosman - chemist or??


----------



## Batz (29/6/05)

Ross said:


> sosman said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you buy napisan when you can buy 100% sodium percarbonate (except for the fact that you might need to buy 25 kg)?
> ...




I feel yet another Queenslander brewers bulk purchase here :huh: 

Batz


----------



## Hoops (29/6/05)

May already have a supplier lined up so wait out on that one QLDers


----------



## jgriffin (29/6/05)

I ofund a supplier in Brisbane - $99 for 25kg. Just haven't had a chance to go get it due to it being tax time. I think Oz found it slightly cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Ross (29/6/05)

Include me in on any bulk purchase...


----------



## ozbrewer (29/6/05)

yeah oz can get it for just under $4 per kg, ill be ordering 20kg this week, so anyone wants some let me know, you can work out your own postage via the aust post website, my PC is 4508, or it can be picked up from my shop


----------



## jgriffin (29/6/05)

Where's the shop? Also, i was struggling with ideas for containers. Does anyone have any bright ideas?


----------



## Brizbrew (29/6/05)

Being a relative newbie to HB I use plain unscented homebrand bleach leave things soak for a while, sometimes a while longer if I forget  and thoroughly rinse with a hose with one of those jet attachments on the end, does the trick.
I am pretty sure it was John Palmer who advocated the use of el cheapo bleach in his online book, may be wrong though.


----------



## ozbrewer (29/6/05)

jgriffin said:


> Where's the shop? Also, i was struggling with ideas for containers. Does anyone have any bright ideas?
> [post="65433"][/post]​




Ever thought of old nappysan containers




the shop is in deception bay


----------



## Ross (29/6/05)

ozbrewer said:


> the shop is in deception bay
> [post="65440"][/post]​



Oz, what size bags you want to sell? Whats the name & address of the shop?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Hoops (29/6/05)

Brizbrew said:


> Being a relative newbie to HB I use plain unscented homebrand bleach leave things soak for a while, sometimes a while longer if I forget  and thoroughly rinse with a hose with one of those jet attachments on the end, does the trick.
> I am pretty sure it was John Palmer who advocated the use of el cheapo bleach in his online book, may be wrong though.
> [post="65437"][/post]​


the problem with bleach is it's bad for stainless steel so it's a no-no on kegs, that's why alot of us use sodium percarbonate

Hoops


----------



## ozbrewer (29/6/05)

probably in 1 kg lots, as i have to get it per kg

the shop is not a HB shop, its my Pizza shop,


----------



## Ross (29/6/05)

ozbrewer said:


> probably in 1 kg lots, as i have to get it per kg
> 
> the shop is not a HB shop, its my Pizza shop,
> [post="65443"][/post]​



Even better - a free pizza with every kilo


----------



## Batz (29/6/05)

I would like a couple of Kg's

I can see it now people going into the shop , a pizza and a kilo of .....the white power mate....sodium stuff h34r: 


Feds will be keeping an eye on this operation :lol: 


Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/6/05)

Batz said:


> I would like a couple of Kg's
> 
> I can see it now people going into the shop , a pizza and a kilo of .....the white power mate....sodium stuff h34r:
> [post="65447"][/post]​



Tropical Shirts... Gold Chains... White Shoes... Scarface... Not out of place in Qld. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Snow (30/6/05)

jgriffin said:


> I ofund a supplier in Brisbane - $99 for 25kg. Just haven't had a chance to go get it due to it being tax time. I think Oz found it slightly cheaper elsewhere.
> [post="65426"][/post]​



Jgriffin, 

where abouts is this shop? Hope it's closer than Deception bay? I will be out and about on the weekend, so may be able to seek it out. Could be a problem if they're not open on the weekends....

- Snow


----------



## kungy (30/6/05)

With all this talk on Sodium Percarbonate, why do Napisan containers to take care when soaking items with metal objects ie such as Zips in Napisan? 

Or does the problem just lie in the other ingredients of Napisan, or that metals such as stainless steel are fine as they don't react?

Will


----------



## Hoops (30/6/05)

Snow JGriffin & others, I am willing to pick up most of the sodium percarbonate and distribute from here if you like? Bit closer for you than Deception Bay.

Hoops


----------



## spog (30/6/05)

thanks for the input fellas,much appreciated.one enquiry sure got a big ball rolling! cheers spog.


----------



## sosman (30/6/05)

kungy said:


> With all this talk on Sodium Percarbonate, why do Napisan containers to take care when soaking items with metal objects ie such as Zips in Napisan?
> 
> Or does the problem just lie in the other ingredients of Napisan, or that metals such as stainless steel are fine as they don't react?
> [post="65477"][/post]​


Sodium percarbonate is an alkali (not that strong) and a powerful oxidiser. Its action comes from all the O3 it puts into the water (hence the bubbles). When its done you are left with sodium carbonate (washing soda) solution.

Anyway, some metals don't like strong oxidants. My somewhat famous group head picture shows what it does to coffee stained SS:


----------



## Snow (1/7/05)

Hoops said:


> Snow JGriffin & others, I am willing to pick up most of the sodium percarbonate and distribute from here if you like? Bit closer for you than Deception Bay.
> 
> Hoops
> [post="65567"][/post]​



Thanks, Hoops - you're on!

- Snow


----------



## BrissyBrew (2/7/05)

I am interested in a bulk purchase, probably pickup in the brisbane area would work.


----------



## ozbrewer (2/7/05)

ok the first lot is ordered and probably all spoken for, but i can get more at any time, i think ill get another lot late next week, it loks like it will be comming in 1 sack so ill have to split it into bags


----------



## ozbrewer (3/8/05)

Ok after a lot of stuffing around the first bag has arrived, itson 25 KG so fisrt in best dressed

So far i have Hoops and Jgriff, anyone else

Its in a 25 kg bag, it can either be picked up from my shop or i can post it, for postage have a look on the aust post web for costs, my Post Code is 4508


if its being posted youll need to add a few $$ to cover the post pack and the bags to put it in

If you want to get it from the shop bring a container.......and make sure you order a pizza  

anyone interested PM me


----------



## jgriffin (4/8/05)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Ross (4/8/05)

I'll be in if someone doesnt' mind holding till end of month for me while I'm overseas?

Happy with any quantity.


----------



## Snow (4/8/05)

I'm still keen for up to 10kg. Jgriffin, any chance you could pick mine up when you go over?

- Snow


----------



## ozbrewer (4/8/05)

ok

Ross 5kg
Hoops 5kg
Snow 10kg
THat leaves 5 kg for Jgriff

I have another 25 kg orderd, but im going to see if i can get it of another suplier today so i dont have to wait a month for it to arrive


----------



## TroyNZ (4/11/13)

Tim said:


> I use a laboratory cleaner called 'pyroneg' for cleaning. It is 98% alkaline salts and works a treat. Apparently it is used for steralising surgical equiptment, but i always give a good rinse and then sanitise with iodophor.


Tim,
Do you still use Pyroneg? I have a Jar (about 500gms) that was given to me by guy that used to work in a hospital but I don't know what quantities to use or if it is ok for kegs. He used it for bottle cleaning but, obviously, kegs have seals. Will it be ok for the seals?
Cheers
Troy


----------



## punkin (4/11/13)

TroyNZ said:


> Tim,
> Do you still use Pyroneg? I have a Jar (about 500gms) that was given to me by guy that used to work in a hospital but I don't know what quantities to use or if it is ok for kegs. He used it for bottle cleaning but, obviously, kegs have seals. Will it be ok for the seals?
> Cheers
> Troy



Total thumbs up on the necro. That's legendary.
:beerbang:


----------



## bum (4/11/13)

Well, Tim still posts so it might even get an answer.


----------



## punkin (5/11/13)

bum said:


> Well, Tim still posts so it might even get an answer.



Yes, i checked that before i posted.


----------



## TSMill (5/11/13)

I hope he replies....in 2021


----------



## TroyNZ (9/11/13)

punkin said:


> Yes, i checked that before i posted.


So did I, he was on line about 2 hours before I posted. I'm not sure what "necro" means but I'm sure it's complimentary.


----------



## law-of-ohms (9/11/13)

bulk buy is over but I still want 25kg...

Wife now uses it for a lot of things

Where did the bulk but come from?


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/13)

"necro" is a newer term for "grave digging" - i.e. digging up a very old and very dead thread.

Anyone know of a source of Sodium Percarbonate on the Mid North Coast of NSW? I'm just about out and it breaks my heart to pay for Napisan, even the Aldi cheaper variety.


----------



## Yob (9/11/13)

law-of-ohms said:


> bulk buy is over but I still want 25kg...
> 
> Wife now uses it for a lot of things
> 
> Where did the bulk but come from?


Guilty B)

*ed: See below


----------



## Yob (9/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> "necro" is a newer term for "grave digging" - i.e. digging up a very old and very dead thread.
> 
> Anyone know of a source of Sodium Percarbonate on the Mid North Coast of NSW? I'm just about out and it breaks my heart to pay for Napisan, even the Aldi cheaper variety.


Dont know of any distributors up there Bribie, maybe give Hucon a call (03) 9720 4744. to see if they know of anyone or can work something out with you


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/13)

Thanks, I'll also ring the hospitality place in Port Macquarie, they may stock it or get it in.


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/1/20)

TSMill said:


> I hope he replies....in 2021



Only 1 more year to go!! This is dizzy stuff!


----------

